

Ask HN: do you write book? - jacktang

Hi,<p>Did you experience to write some tech books? and what's the toolkits have you used?<p>-Jack
======
jgrahamc
I recently wrote The Geek Atlas (<http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596523206/>).
The main tool I used was XMLMind XML Editor since the book was marked up using
DocBook XML. Before I started doing the XML work I was writing using emacs.

Once the writing was done I submitted it to the publisher via SVN (each book
had its own project) and then the book was converted to a PDF. I then used
Adobe Acrobat Reader to mark up changes based on the proofread and copyedit.
The book was actually put together in Adobe InDesign but I had nothing to do
with that.

